# Mod_rewrite funktioniert leider nicht.



## forsterm (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
heute habe ich versucht eine URL von folgendem Muster
[a-zA-Z].html?action=[a-zA-Z] nach home.php?seite=[a-zA-Z]&action=[a-zA-Z]
umzuschreiben. Habe es so versucht:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z]+).html?action=([a-zA-Z]+)$ home.php?seite=$1&action=$2
```
Leider hat es aber nicht funktioniert, kann mir hier vielleicht jemand erklären, was daran falsch ist?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (12. Februar 2006)

Das Fragezeichen ist bei regulären Ausdrücken ein Quantifikator und muss dementsprechend durch Voranstellen eines Backslashs entwertet werden. Gleiches gilt für den Punkt, der nicht entwertet für ein beliebiges Zeichen steht.


----------



## Gumbo (12. Februar 2006)

Der Query-String-Teil eines URLs lässt sich nur in der „RewriteCond“-Direktive verarbeiten.


----------



## forsterm (12. Februar 2006)

Hallo,


			
				Matthias Reitinger hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Fragezeichen ist bei regulären Ausdrücken ein Quantifikator und muss dementsprechend durch Voranstellen eines Backslashs entwertet werden. Gleiches gilt für den Punkt, der nicht entwertet für ein beliebiges Zeichen steht.


so

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([a-zA-Z]+)\.html\?action=([a-zA-Z]+)$ home.php?seite=$1&action=$2
```
hat es leider auch nicht funktioniert.  
Den Link den Gumbo gepostet hat hab ich mir auch angesehen, daraus
bin ich aber irgenwie nicht schlau geworden. Könntest du mir das eventuell
ein wenig erklären?

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Gumbo (12. Februar 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteCond     %{QUERY_STRING}       ^action=([a-zA-Z]+)$
RewriteRule     ^([a-zA-Z]+)\.html$   /home.php?seite=$1&action=§1   [L]
```
Sind Spezifikationsseiten eigentlich so kryptisch?


----------



## forsterm (14. Februar 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier mal Folgendes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo,
leider hat es nicht funktioniert,  es kommt immer der Fehler,
das die Seite nicht gefunden wurde (404).

mfg
forsterm


----------



## Mamphil (14. Februar 2006)

Hi,

falls du CONFIXX verwendest: Meine mod_rewrite-Einstellungen haben darunter nur mit größeren Problemen funktioniert: Ich glaube, das mussten die ganzen Rewrite* im Admin-Bereich hinterlegt werden...

Mamphil


----------

